# Super Six v Super Six Hi Mod



## cannondalerugby5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for reading

I have a 2008 Durace Super Six and am wondering wether it is worth trying to buy a Hi Mod frame from E Bay.
I ride 3 times per week ave 30 mile rides,occasional sportive.

Has anyone ridden both frames?

What are the differences?

Do they justify the spend?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Which Hi Mod 09 or 10? Price would help factor whether its worth it too. But if you only do 90 a week my guess is no. But Ive never ridden an 08.


----------



## cannondalerugby5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Devastator
It would be a 2010 but how do you tell the difference
Thanks
Steve


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Simple answer, no. If you have money to burn then go ahead but both are great bikes. I was happy with my 2008 Super Six & I got a 2010 SuperSix on warranty & they both are great. I wouldn't want to spend the extra money for Hi-Mod that is just a little bit lighter.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

capt_phun said:


> Simple answer, no. If you have money to burn then go ahead but both are great bikes. I was happy with my 2008 Super Six & I got a 2010 SuperSix on warranty & they both are great. I wouldn't want to spend the extra money for Hi-Mod that is just a little bit lighter.


I wonder if there is any noticeable difference in stiffness between the Hi-MOD at the standard MOD frames.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Nope, the only difference between the 2010 Hi-Mod and 2010 non-Hi-Mod is the weight.

I too think that for the milage you do, the difference between both frames and the price it would be, it's not really worth it. I would spend that money somewhere else, where the difference will be more felt. New group (personal thing, but I don't like Shimano's road groups, I'd prefer Red or Campy)? New wheels?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Like D.G. says, save the money & get new wheels. That will make a bigger difference. I can sprint the hell out of the "regular" non-hi mod & get zero flex. Its an awesome bike.


----------



## cannondalerugby5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Dan
Just ordered new Durace 50mm carbon but here in the UK I will have to wait 2 or 3 weeks.
Perhaps I should have gone for 404 Zipps??
Interesting to note you prefer the the Red groupset
Could you please give me a bit more info as to why
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

cannondalerugby5 said:


> Thanks Dan
> Just ordered new Durace 50mm carbon but here in the UK I will have to wait 2 or 3 weeks.
> Perhaps I should have gone for 404 Zipps??
> Interesting to note you prefer the the Red groupset
> ...


It's mostly the shift levers, I really don't like the Shimanos, how you shift, their shape... personal preferences.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Depends how stiff you like the frame 

I found the Hi Mod to be stiff as a board 
and it didnt suit my riding style 

it was bone jarring stiff 

Twiggy73


----------

